# Hop Rhizome Info on Buying.



## Cass22 (4/8/15)

Hi guys I am looking to buy some rhizomes to put in pots for this seasons growing. Im in Adelaide South Australia and have found somone close by who has Cascade. They have sent me pictures of the two I am going to buy, just wanted to see what ppl thought about how they look before I buy them. Also is it the right time to be putting them in pots ready for spring to start?

Any info would be great, cheers guys.


----------



## drsmurto (4/8/15)

They look fine to me. I'd be planting them asap.


----------



## hoppy2B (5/8/15)

Hi Cass,

Plant in the ground if you can. One of the only reasons I would recommend planting in pots would be if there are a lot of tree and shrub roots invading the area you want to grow the hops.

If you do plant in pots, most varieties would benefit from at least a 500mm pot size.


----------



## Nelsen (7/9/15)

I agree with the above, and would add that they need good drainage. Drainage is one of the reasons I keep mine in pots, very big pots.
I have more rhizomes for sale at the moment, if you're interested. 
I'm in SA, here's my list;
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4IwgItgVQMAaDFrMll6MG05NEU/view?usp=sharing
Cheers,
Nelsen.


----------



## Nelsen (15/9/15)

G'day Brewers All,
I still have quite a few varieties left for sale.
you will find a complete list on my website; www.nelsen.com.au
Cheers,
Nelsen


----------

